# Playing old Spelling Blizzard on Windows 2000



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

I really love the old games Spelling Blizzard and Spelling Jungle. I have a Windows 2000 Compaq with an added video and sound card. These have adequate memory, etc to play much more complex games.
When I install SB, it does this round of tests for sound and they work fine. Then when I go to actually play the game, it says "This game needs a sound card that (works with or whatever) 11khz or greater" What gives? The game tests fine! Can I tweak something to get this to work?

Christina


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If this is DOS version of the game, might try a third party DOS emulator. I've had good luck with several old DOS games on dosbox under linux. 

DOSBox, a x86 emulator with DOSAn open source DOS emulator for BeOS, Linux, Mac OS X, OS/2, and Windows. Primarily focuses on running DOS Games.
www.dosbox.com/ - 20k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

It's not a DOS game - it ran fine on Windows 98.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

When in doubt, head to the manufacturers website - they'll know their game better than anyone, and may be able to help you with the sound - there may be patches/updates you can apply, etc - assuming they're still in business.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Christina said:


> It's not a DOS game - it ran fine on Windows 98.


You didnt originally specify. When I googled, there was a DOS version and a win95 version. Win98 by the way is layered on top of DOS and any DOS program should run on it, either directly from command line or in a dosbox from the windows gui.


----------

